# [Forum] Diviser le forum FR ?

## LaMs

Salut, est-ce que c'est possible de faire des sous section a l'intérieur du forum français ?

NdM : à l'origine, cette question avait été posée dans ce thread.   -- TGL

----------

## yoyo

 *LaMs wrote:*   

> Salut, est-ce que c'est possible de faire des sous section a l'intérieur du forum français ?

 Le sujet a déja été abordé (peut-être dans les posts en lien) mais malheureusement non ...

----------

## TGL

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *LaMs wrote:*   Salut, est-ce que c'est possible de faire des sous section a l'intérieur du forum français ? Le sujet a déja été abordé (peut-être dans les posts en lien) mais malheureusement non ...

 

En fait, il y a un peu de neuf de ce côté là, et l'idée fait son chemin pour les deux plus actifs des forums non-english: l'allemand et l'italien. On peut même dire que la décision de le faire semble acceptée, et que ça sera probablement basé sur du Simple Sub-Forum (démo).

Pour le forum français, ça me semble moins urgent de par son activité un peu plus faible. Perso, je trouve assez agréable de pouvoir avoir un aperçu de tous les topics en activité avec une ou deux visites quotidienne, et je trouve le système de balise dans le titre somme toute assez efficace. Ce que je crains avec un split, c'est :

 - que ça rende la navigation intégrale, du type «Tiens, qui vais-je aider aujourd'hui ?», plus fastidieuse, parceque qu'au lieu de lire 30 topics sur 1 page ça demandera d'en lire 3 par page sur 10 pages. 

 - que du coup le forum soit moins efficace : je crains que les gens prennent l'habitude de ne naviguer que dans quelques catégories, et ratent dans les autres des posts où ils auraient pu aider. 

 - que parce que ça rendrait les balises un peu obsolètes, l'attention portée au choix d'un bon sujet en souffre et qu'on se retrouve à nouveau avec des posts «Quelques questions SVP!!!». Et puis dans un forum avec 30 ou 50 entrées quotidiennes, l'importance d'un bon sujet est une évidence, alors que quand il n'y en a que 2 ou 3, on peut facilement la négliger en se disant qu'il est impossible de mettre le bazar dans si peu de posts.

 - qu'on perde un peu le côté "auto-modération" qui fonctionne si bien aujourd'hui, et qui rend ce forum si clean : aujourd'hui, si quelqu'un oublie une balise, n'importe qui peut lui demander d'éditer son sujet, et donc lui rappelera au passage les bases, etc. Mais dans un forum splité, l'erreur type du débutant c'est plutôt de poster dans la mauvaise catégorie, et ça seul les modéros peuvent le corriger. J'ai peur que du coup, ce genre de trucs soient ignorés, ou alors signalés juste par message perso à dioxmat ou moi, et que l'effort communautaire pour garder les choses rangées et lisibles se relache au profit de plus d'intervention des autorités.

 - le choix des catégories des sous forums serait aussi un gros problème à mon avis. Par exemple, je ne trouve pas celui des forums anglais très satisfaisant... Prenons "Portage & programming" : si j'ai une question sur emerge, genre « Comment lire les einfos que j'ai ratées ? », c'est là qu'elle va. Mais si j'ai un astuce pleine de blabla pour le faire, alors ça sera plutôt dans "Docs, tips & tricks". Enfin, si j'ai un script pour le faire, alors là par contre ça sera dans "Unsuported software"... Je crains qu'il n'y ait pas en fait un sous-ensemble fini de catégories qui permette de parer de façon cohérente à toutes les situations, et que de devoir choisir de poster ici plutôt que là sera souvent frustrant.

Bon, j'ai essayé là de mettre tous les points négatifs auquels je pouvais penser hein... Celui qui m'embête le plus, c'est d'avoir à rafraichir 10 pages au lieu d'une (mais peut-être serait-il posible d'avoir une page spéciale fusionnant toutes les autres, pour ceux qui préfèrent ce mode de parcours global ?). Ça veut pas dire que l'idée est mauvaise ceci dit, juste qu'il faut bien y réfléchir... Perso, je suis d'avis d'attendre de voir les mois prochains à quoi ça ressemblera et comment ça se passera du côté des forums italiens et allemands, ça nous aidera sûrement à décider si c'est vraiment ça qu'on veut nous aussi.

PS : sur ce, je vais splitter cette discussion dans son propre topic.

----------

## LaMs

Merci TGL  :Smile: 

Je disais juste parce que je croyais qu'avec 218 page c'est un peux dificile de tout les message pour un nouveau comme moi  :Smile:  J'ai été voir vers la 50e page et je crois qui as encore des probs non résolus. Mais, je suis aussi d'avis que nous pourrions attendre de voir chez les italo et les allemands.

LaMs

----------

## yoyo

Je suis d'avis de TGL pour tous les points noirs indiqués.

Je rajouterai en plus un "problème" moins direct : le fait de ne pas avoir tous les threads sur la même page nuit à l'enrichissement personnel.

Je m'explique : il m'arrive de voir des threads/questions pour lesquel(le)s je suis incompétent. Mais ils m'intéressent plus ou moins car j'ai le même matos/le même soft et je me dis que peut-être un jour le problème rencontré m'arrivera ... donc je le lis : résultat, j'apprends pleins de choses (où trouver les logs, que signifie tel message d'erreur, quelques base de scripts, des commandes inconnues jusqu'alors etc. etc.).

Je pense que si le forum était splitté, je n'irai pas sur les forums pour lesquels je n'ai pas de compétences (sauf pour poster une question) et amha je ne serai pas le seul. Je perdrai une source de connaissance/de formation importante.

J'ai appris beaucoup de chose en parcourant ce forum et souvent sans poser de question, simplement en lisant les différents threads. Le forum aurait été divisé en 10 sous-sections j'aurai appris 9.9 fois moins de choses ...

Voila pourquoi je suis plutôt contre le fait de splitter le forum French ...

@ : LaMs : 50 pages !!! Quel courage !!   :Cool: 

Utilise plutôt la fonction rechercher pour trouver des infos particulières (au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas vue   :Wink:   ).

----------

## Dais

Ce que je trouve dommage sur l'exemple donné par TGL, c'est qu'en allant sur le forum, on ne trouve pas les sujets des sous-forums ..

Sur vbulletin, tu peux visiter les sous-forums si tu le souhaites, mais en allant sur le forum, tu as tous ses sujet + ceux des sous-forums correspondants. Si c'était comme ça, j'aurais été pour, mais vu que c'est pas le cas, bah .. je suis contre.

----------

## yoyo

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Ce que je trouve dommage sur l'exemple donné par TGL, c'est qu'en allant sur le forum, on ne trouve pas les sujets des sous-forums ..
> 
> Sur vbulletin, tu peux visiter les sous-forums si tu le souhaites, mais en allant sur le forum, tu as tous ses sujet + ceux des sous-forums correspondants. Si c'était comme ça, j'aurais été pour, mais vu que c'est pas le cas, bah .. je suis contre.

 Je suppose que tu parles de ça  *TGL wrote:*   

> (mais peut-être serait-il posible d'avoir une page spéciale fusionnant toutes les autres, pour ceux qui préfèrent ce mode de parcours global ?)

 non ??

----------

## Dais

Oui, mais vu que dans l'exemple, il n'y en avait pas (et qu'il faudrait que ce soit le lien par défaut du forum), bah ..

----------

## marvin rouge

En fait, il faudrait un feed RSS pour chaque catégorie, qui comprend le titre du post et puis quelques phrases. Pas tout, pour éviter de se cogner le copier-coller du .config du kernel ... Ou alors un feed qui nettoie les balises de code, pour alléger.

----------

## _kal_

Moi je trouve le forum trés bien comme il est, et il connait un grand succes. Alors, pourquoi le changer ?  :Very Happy: 

De plus, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec TGL, il y a beaucoup de point noirs pour peu de point positif...   :Confused: 

Enfin voilà, ceci n'engage que moi  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> En fait, il faudrait un feed RSS pour chaque catégorie, qui comprend le titre du post et puis quelques phrases. Pas tout, pour éviter de se cogner le copier-coller du .config du kernel ... Ou alors un feed qui nettoie les balises de code, pour alléger.

 

Un feed RSS serait une bonne idée...   :Surprised: 

----------

## boozo

ben dis donc... sur ce coup-là je "plussois" sur orbite dans la proche banlieu de Saturne les posts de TGL et yoyo   :Very Happy:   j'ai effectivement appris une quantité colossale de choses en parcourant des posts auquel je n'entravais pas ligne... ne serait-ce qu'en faisant un google pour comprendre de quoi parlait les gens et m'endormir moins c** 

Certes cette attitude est dépendante de la personnalité de chacun et ceux qui ne cherchent que des réponses sporadiques à leurs pbs s'en trouvent peut-être lésés dans l'affaire... mais bon bien que, pour reprendre une citation récente de Trevoke, "on peut amener un cheval à la rivière mais on ne peut pas le forcer à boire" soit une réalité de fait... je pense que cette structuration à le mérite d'inciter à "goûter" et à solliciter l'effort intellectuel ce qui n'est pas (et c'est un euphémisme) pour me déplaire loin s'en faut   :Smile: 

En revanche, je pense qu'une optimisation du balisage (scrupuleusement réspecté) pourrait-être un plus dans certains cas... je m'explique... certaines manip. , bug de programmes, ou questions spécifiques peuvent être considérés comme critique par leurs auteurs (système totalement bloqué, blocage de services de production,  inquiétude et angoisse exhacerbé d'un noob, Threads orphelinsque que personne ne semble capable de résoudre, etc), d'autres sont plus des questions d'optimisations normales ou de recherches plus générales sur le fonctionnement d'un soft et sont, me semble-t-il, plus secondaire dans la gestion des priorités.

En cela peut-être qu'un questionnement plus approfondi sur la méthode de structuration du forum pourrait être intéressante dans un soucis d'amélioration de la "productivité/qualité" du forum, qu'elle soit matérielle ou intélectuelle oules deux selon les personnes   :Wink: 

Personnellement je penche pour un meilleur/nouveau balisage (couleurs, termes spécifiques,...) mais pourquoi pas envisager quelques sous rubriques (juste une ou deux de façon stricte sans exagéré bien sur le nombre dans le futur) pour organiser l'information (les critiques/techniques grave, les orphelins, et le reste du monde...) - voire combiner les deux en parallèle - 

ceci dit c'est juste mon avis personnel et une réponse à froid... mais l'idée est là   :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

En lisant vos posts en fait j'ai envie de mettre mon grain de sel :

pourquoi ne pas séparer le forum en faisant des sections HOW-TO & truc et astuces, dépanage et off-topic (plus celles que j'oublies).

Je dis ça parce qu'actuellement le seul moyen de trouver un how-to est d'aller sur le sticky car le thread est noyé dans la masse... Je penses que ça aiderait les nouveaux à ne pas reposter quelque chose qu'on a déjà vu 300 fois (par exemple e17).

----------

## LaMs

Héhé Je ne voulais en aucun décoller un méga débat  :Smile:  Mais au moins c'est constructif  :Smile: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> @ : LaMs : 50 pages !!! Quel courage !! 
> 
> Utilise plutôt la fonction rechercher pour trouver des infos particulières (au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas vue  ).

 

Héhé je l'ai vus et je m'en sert  :Smile:  ( j'ai mon propre phpbb avec des amis  :Smile:  ) 

C'est juste que j'ai l'impression qu'on loupe des messages. 

Comme pure exemple https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-366450.html ça date du 3 août et il n'a pas eu de réponse  :Sad:  alors ce que je veux dire en gros. C'est que quand moi j'arrive sur la première page du forum, j'ai tendance à ne voir que cette première page :s si vous voyer ce que je veux dire. Mais je suis d'avis que diviser le forum en plusieurs section serait encombrant plus qu'autres chose, mais deux ou trois serait déjà beaucoup mieux. 

PS: Ceci n'est qu'un avis, je ne veut en aucun cas créer de problème

LaMs

----------

## Dais

 *Ey wrote:*   

> En lisant vos posts en fait j'ai envie de mettre mon grain de sel :
> 
> pourquoi ne pas séparer le forum en faisant des sections HOW-TO & truc et astuces, dépanage et off-topic (plus celles que j'oublies).
> 
> Je dis ça parce qu'actuellement le seul moyen de trouver un how-to est d'aller sur le sticky car le thread est noyé dans la masse... Je penses que ça aiderait les nouveaux à ne pas reposter quelque chose qu'on a déjà vu 300 fois (par exemple e17).

 

Pour ce découpage là je dis +1   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: sur le forum de developpez.com (forum PHPBB), ils ont un bouton pour ajouter le [résolu] pour un sujet (le [résolu] apparait en noir/gras, comme quand on voit [sondage]). S'il y avait moyen d'ajouter ça, ce pourrait être sympa aussi ^^

----------

## yoyo

 *Ey wrote:*   

> En lisant vos posts en fait j'ai envie de mettre mon grain de sel :
> 
> pourquoi ne pas séparer le forum en faisant des sections HOW-TO & truc et astuces, dépanage et off-topic (plus celles que j'oublies).
> 
> Je dis ça parce qu'actuellement le seul moyen de trouver un how-to est d'aller sur le sticky car le thread est noyé dans la masse... Je penses que ça aiderait les nouveaux à ne pas reposter quelque chose qu'on a déjà vu 300 fois (par exemple e17).

 Ben c'est le principe de la mise en forme des titres et des balises non ?? Tu fais une recherche su "howto" dans le forum "French" et tu as normalement la liste des howto dispos ...

@LaMs : ne t'inquiète pas, tu n'as pas déclenché une guerre de forum.  :Wink: 

Sinon, perso quand j'arrive sur le forum, tous les nouveaux threads/posts (== non lus) sont indiqués clairement (icône orangée) => je lis tous ceux qui m'intéressent et que je n'ai pas encore lus => pas de problème.

Bon évidemment si tu arrives sur le forum avec un nouveau compte ça fait un paquet de threads à parcourir ...   :Mr. Green: 

Quant aux "threads morts", ben si leur auteur ne les a pas fait remonter, c'est que 1- il a résolu le problème ou 2- il ne l'a pas résolu mais finalement ça n'est pas important (puisqu'il ne les a pas fait remonter).

----------

## Dais

PS: j'ai édité mon message précédent (celui plus haut  :Razz: )

Yoyo: ouais enfin .. connaissant la puissance supra-paranormale de la fonction recherche du forum, je ferais davantage confiance à ce découpage ..

----------

## Trevoke

Voui, ca c'est une bonne idee, un decoupage en sections.

Ceci dit, je pense que off-topic est une mauvaise idee -- et de toute facon ne sera pas acceptee. On est un forum d'entre-aide, et il y a Off The Wall (qui est deja le plus gros subforum de toute facon).

Sinon, je suis entierement d'accord avec TGL : c'est dur de voir une vraie amelioration a un decoupage selon le genre d'aide qu'on cherche (quoi, on va *vraiment* imiter le forum principal?).

Vous imaginez, vous, cliquer sur votre lien f.g.o puis french puis la section qu'il faut? Ca deviendra vite lourd si on decoupe trop.

----------

## boozo

et le balisage + couleur... genre bug report... çà vous tentent vraiment pas ?  :Sad: 

----------

## LaMs

Hummm as-tu un exemple a partager boozo?

----------

## LaMs

Une idée comme sa, ya surement moyen de faire 2 section du genre Résolu et une autre Non-Résolu et que lorsque un Non-Résolu est Résolu (donc ajout de la balise) un script le transfert automatiquement dans la section Résolu. Sa évite au modérateur d'être oubligé de faire la manip  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Le petit découpage proposé par Ey n'est pas mal : à la limite, celui ci ne me dérangerait pas. Mais sinon je préfère aussi rester à la forme actuelle. 

Un meilleur balisage serait effectivement la solution : les couleurs pour les sections etc.... seulement, je sais que les administrateurs du forums refusent pas mal de sortir de la version vanilla de phpbb (si on peut l'appeler comme ça, bref vous comprennez l'idée) d'où les soucis pour avoir de telle chose ainsi que le bouton résolu !

Il n'est aussi peut-être pas facile de faire de telle modifications avec un forum de cette taille... Le fermer pour maintenance est inconcevable!!!

Ce qu'il faudrait déjà, c'est que tout le monde respect les formatages, et que les gens réfléchissent suffisament sur leurs titres...

Il faut sinon faire avec les lacunes de phpBB, notamment au niveau de la fonction rechercher...

Edit : après un test, une recherche de howto (ou [howto] c'est le meme résultat) sur le forum French renvoie pas mal de choses qui ne correspondent pas , et en plus, ne remonte pas plus loin que le 13 juin. On remarque en plus l'impossibilité de rechercher dans les titres uniquement... ça fait partie des choses que les gens de chez phpBB devraient retravailler, leur système de recherche  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

Je ne sais pas si ce que je vais vous proposer comme solution est faisable, mais pour moi il faudrait juste, un forum global qui permettrait alors à tout le monde de parcourir tout les sujets, comme c'est déjà le cas maintenant, mais d'avoir un moteur de recherche plus performent...

Je m'explique, 

Quand on poste sur le forum, on se demande souvent où poster, et parfois, n'étant pas trop au courant de ce auquel on veut se renseigner, on peut se tromper, et cela sans intention... 

De même, pour la personne qui lis les postes et qui est là pour aidé autrui, peut très facilement passé les sujets qu'il ne connait pas, ne l'intéresse pas,...

( comme déjà abordé précédement...)

Les avantages d'un forum unique sont alors surtout dans l'aspect pratique de l'utilisateur régulier. Mais, là ou pour moi le forum doit être vraiment performent est le moteur de recherche...

Car, personnelement, je passe beaucoup de temps dans la section recherche du forum ( beaucoup plus qu'à écrire !! ) pour trouver les solutions à mes quelques petits problèmes, et 9fois/10, je trouves la solution, mais après une longue recherche ou je dois souvent m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois dans les mots clés avant de trouver le poste où la réponse se trouve, car je me retrouve souvent, avec un nombre impressionant de postes relatant du sujets ( voir même d'un autre :S )  mais pas toujours de mon problème !

Maintenant, ce que je trouverais intéressant, c'est un classement des postes ( pendant ou voir même après cloture ) sur le sujets général du poste. Comme nous le faisons si bien dans le forum fr avec [ ] ... (expl : [Enlightenment] xxxxxx )

Tout serait alors plus facil pour la personne recherchant des informations précises... Les postes seraient tous mélangé par ordre de reponces en temps, mais seraient répertorié par thème dans la recherche, et seulement dans la recherche... ( ca ne fait pas perdre de temps de passer au dessus d'un sujet qui n'intéresse pas ! ( fin pour moi en tt cas ! ))

Un exemple de recherche pas très facil est par exemple tout ce qui est e17, ou j'ai beaucoup ramé pour trouvé certaines solutions...

Essayé par exemple de taper "engage" ( prog e17 ) dans les recherches général, et... et oui le premier poste trouver est celui de conky ! Etant un utilisateur de conky, je peux vous assurer qu'ils n'ont strictement rien à voir ! 

Fin voilà, maintenant peut-être suis-je trop exigent dans les recherches !  :Very Happy: 

Mais je ne pense pas qu'une division, soit une bonne chose...

[edit] Déso kopp, j'ai vu ton edit trop tard... :S

----------

## boozo

'alute

bon je reviens au post d'origine... les choses avances d'après ceci (cf. 101705 GNW) et faut des testeurs   :Wink: 

Sinon je profite de l'occas. (et de l'arrivée de nouveaux modérateurs) pour remettre sur le tapis une nouvelle fois l'idée de proposer comme alternative, pour tester qqch nous aussi, une mise en forme différente/améliorée pour la lisibilité du forum... je sais... je radote un peu mais je persiste à dire que la couleur, çà a du bon pour sérier l'information  :Mr. Green: 

et c'est peut-être plus efficace que le split, ne serait-ce, que pour lire l'annoucement de la charte  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Diviser le forum ne me semble pas une très bonne idée. J'ai peur que ça en devienne plus "fouilli" (cf post de TGL à ce sujet). Le seul truc qui me paraîtrait intéressant, c'est d'avoir 2 sous-forums : un premier, contenant le forum tel que nous le connaissons actuellement (échange d'idées, "dépannage"), et un autre, contenant uniquement des docs type HOWTOs ou astuces / scripts. Une sorte de Documentation, Tips & Trick à la française. Ca reste clair, et ça évite les ennuis de type "posts à déplacer", etc...

Par contre, je suis totalement d'accord avec toi : de la couleur dans les titres, ça serait super. Reste à en définir les conditions : si le premier venu (oui, encore lui  :Laughing: ) décide que son problème est de 1ère importance (la molette de la souris marche pas), et qu'il écrit en rouge et en gras, ça va pas le faire  :Wink: . Mais bon, après tout, c'est notre boulot que d'éviter ça  :Wink: .

En tous cas : on en parle, et on y réfléchit sérieusement ^^.

----------

## marvin rouge

Bonjour,

Je suis contre le split (pour toutes les bonnes raisons données ci dessus), mais j'ai 2 petites questions:

- est-ce que vous (les nouveaux et anciens modos) pensent faire un poll pour demander leur avis aux utilisateur du forum ? (qui sont, hormis la charge de travail supplémentaire qui va incomber aux modos si il y a un split, les premiers concernés). Genre un vote ouvert sur une semaine, qui expliquerait les modalités de la séparation en sous-forums. (Je suis contre pour des raisons de clarté, de vivacité du forum, et par habitude, mais si la majorité des utilisateurs est pour, et bien je m'y plierai volontiers. )

- est-ce que vous pensez que la possibilité d'un feed RSS est envisageable (à moyen terme) ? Je pensais à un feed par forum, ce qui est très flexible du point de vue utilisateur. Les forums Alsacréations par exemple ont un feed commun à tous les sous forums (ils ont moins de volume que les forums Gentoo).

Bonne réflexion ! 

 :Smile: 

Edit : typos

EDIT bis: j'ai retrouvé le forum que je voulais donner en exemple pour les feed RSS, c'est Dotclear

----------

## boozo

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> En tous cas : on en parle, et on y réfléchit sérieusement ^^

 

je n'en doutais pas un seul instant   :Wink: 

c'était juste pour enfoncer le clou maintenant que les administrateurs se dérident un peu du phpBB "vanilla" 

et concernant tes remarques, je te rejoins pleinement dans leurs intégralités ; cela dit, le bugreport ne semble pas souffir dans sa lisibilité et sa pertinence de cette mise en forme... maintenant arriverions nous à maintenir la cohérence ici ? 

çà, je n'en sais rien mais il semblerait qu'on se débrouille déjà pas mal avec le respect de la charte donc : why not ? 

et puis gentoo c'est pas les forums win$, les gens semblent plus civilisés ici qu'ailleurs... sait pas... un effet résiduel de la motivation et/ou de la curiosité intellectuelle inhérente à ceux qui s'orientent vers cette distribution sans doute ? et aussi peut-être (euphémisme) au formidable accueil et à l'efficience de ces intervenants non ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *boozo wrote:*   

> cela dit, le bugreport ne semble pas souffir dans sa lisibilité et sa pertinence de cette mise en forme... maintenant arriverions nous à maintenir la cohérence ici ? 

 Il me semble qu'il y a beaucoup moins de gens qui utilisent le bugreport par rapport au forums. Et puis, essaie de faire un OFF sur bugzilla, juste pour voir la réaction ... Les forums et les bugreports, ça n'a pas vraiment les même finalités, et on n'y poste pas dans le même état d'esprit (IMHO).

 *boozo wrote:*   

> et aussi peut-être (euphémisme) au formidable accueil et à l'efficience de ces intervenants non ?  

  je plussoie stratosphériquement  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Il me semble qu'il y a beaucoup moins de gens qui utilisent le bugreport par rapport au forums. Et puis, essaie de faire un OFF sur bugzilla, juste pour voir la réaction ... Les forums et les bugreports, ça n'a pas vraiment les même finalités, et on n'y poste pas dans le même état d'esprit (IMHO).
> 
> 

 

certes !    :Cool:   cela dit, rien ne nous empêche de "conforter" les mêmes règles en termes de finalités communes (aide à la communauté) et d'assouplir un peu attendu la différence d'état d'esprit ("ceci n'est pas une pipe") non ?   :Wink: 

[Edit] @ marvin rouge : <HT> sympa tes réflexions personnelles  :Very Happy: 

----------

